# My quite mixed collection



## -moonflower- (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got quite a mix of brands in here, not just MAC. I only really started buying MAC around a year ago, before that I only had one or two bits so most of this was bought in the last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you want to know the names/colours of any of these, just let me know. 

Lipgloss: 






Lipstick & BNever Gloss and lipcreme:






Other lip products, inc. 17 lip palette and BNever lip scrub






I forgot to put this into the other photo, it's a Bourjois lipgloss on a necklace, and inside a disco ball. It's pretty cool.






Eyeshadows )and a spare bottle of foundation). Mineral and pigment samples on top, Barry M and 17 in the middle and BNEver and Sephora on the bottom:







More eyeshadows, liquid and glitter liners, mascaras, painpots, paint, shadesticks(under the mascara), Solar Bits, full size pigments (Grape and Mutiny)






Foundation for summer and winter, complexion enhancer, primer, mineral foundation samples:







Pressed Powder and Mousse foundation:






Blush & Highlight & Bronzer. Pigment is Vanilla: 






Non-MAC palettes: Top, from left- GOSH, 17, Too Faced. Bottom, from left: Rimmel, UD, GOSH, Bobbi Brown:






MAC & UD palettes: 


















Mascaras, a GOSH liner and UD concealer I forgot to include earlier & UD sharpener:






Assorted eyeliners: 






UD & Gosh liners:






Most of my brushes (187 & one other no pictured):





It's not much but it's fun


----------



## MissResha (Jan 28, 2009)

nice!


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice collection especially the necklaces...


----------



## peruvianprinces (Feb 27, 2009)

you have amazing pink yummy lip stuff <3


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

Fabulous Collection you have got there! thanks for sharing


----------

